# New Zealand will need thousands of overseas workers to help rebuild Christchurch



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Two years on from the devastating earthquake that struck Christchurch in New Zealand thousands of skilled workers are needed to tackle the rebuilding of the city and many are set to come from overseas. Around 40% of the 1,000 skilled overseas workers granted visas to work in Christchurch are British but officials reckon many thousands [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand will need thousands of overseas workers to help rebuild Christchurch...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Scofield (Aug 24, 2011)

If only the Expat Forum has a feature that we're able to like a comment (like what Facebook has), I would have like the Editor's comment.


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Scofield said:


> If only the Expat Forum has a feature that we're able to like a comment (like what Facebook has), I would have like the Editor's comment.


Scofield,

there is infact a "LIKE" button above "POST A QUICK REPLY", which you have definitely missed.


----------

